# If you had to pick a week for the salmon and steelhead run...



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

on Lake Huron when the fish are just entering a river or staging outside of it, what week would you pick? I'll be going to a wedding in Alpena September 28 and could show up a week early. I'm thinking that is running late, but what do you think? I can troll in the Thunder bay River, out in the harbor etc. Could also set up shop farther north as far as the UP and just show up for the Wedding. 

I'll also bring the Hobie Kayak so can do some river fishing in that too. 

Thanks! 

And yeah I know it can be hit and miss, but would appreciate your educated guess!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I think you would be late for Swan Bay. Just so you know, Swan Bay is a 3 mile paddle from Rogers City, crossing the freighter loading channel for the quarry. I just troll there at 2.5 mph, because cruising speed is really just a little over 3 mph. Those stone freighters have no qualm about cutting in front of your line.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Its gonna be hard to guess this year. Lots of rain and cool temps could really mess it up . My personal opinion is that time frame is a little late for early spawners and pretty close to late spawners. I always go the last week in August through the first week in Sept and it is pretty good timing each year. Keep in mind that there will always be fresh fish around through the entire run, u may just need to do some weeding out lol.Take that for what its worth.. gl when u do go and remember its ALWAYS better than work lol

Burgundy


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fish Rogers City that weekend pretty much every year. There are always Salmon around. Not Steelhead, though.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Late September will be good timing in the Thunder Bay for salmon. Spawnbags and bobbers is all you need.


----------



## Troutking1 (Oct 29, 2016)

There should still be some staging, as well as in the River for you by that time. Thunder Bay River has had a pretty drawn out/late run the last couple years. Guys were catching kings in there into november last year. Like Au Sable steelhead said, spawn and bobbers should be good, or you could always try casting glow Cleo’s and Wobblers from the river walks in the evening. If you’re looking for Atlantics though, your best bet would be looking for them staging in October and then in the river in late October/November.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

How about brown trout?


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you for all the tips. I think I will go up at a more prime time to fish and just go to the Wedding and come back.


----------

